# Fatty disaster = Fantastic meatloaf



## cahusky (Jun 29, 2008)

I was aiming for another pizza fatty last night but an overzealous stuffing of pepperoni, cheese, mushrooms, onions and sundried tomatoes led to a serious blowout during the roll up phase. Unfettered, I took the huge lump of sausage and gooey filling and dumped it into a bread pan and tossed it on the smoker. 3.5 hours later I had one of the best meatloafs my family has ever eaten. Necessity is the mother of invention as they say!


----------



## mossymo (Jun 29, 2008)

Congrats, this sounds to me like one of those recipes (recipe amounts) I could never repeat again !!!


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 29, 2008)

Thats it never a bad fatty/meatloaf good job


----------



## erain (Jun 29, 2008)

unreal what you may think is something going south, and how a little creativity can turn that compass needle back north!!! great job, shuda qviewd it anyway!!!


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 29, 2008)

There you go, take something bad and make it good. We all find ways to cover our not rights.


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 29, 2008)

Good save, Cahusky.  Somebody pitched one out the other day.  You know the ingred. are good just have to impro.  Nice job.


----------



## travcoman45 (Jun 29, 2008)

Excellent, see it wasn't a disaster, that batch a goodies just didn't wan't ta be a fatty, they wanted ta be a meatloaf!  Ifin ya can eat it, it's a success!


----------

